# How to Clean your Airbrush



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I know many of you are just getting started with your airbrush. Here is a good video to show you the basics on how to clean your gun quick and easy so it will be ready for the next use.






Rod


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks Rod. I'm just getting started so that was very helpful.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks, That will come in handy.


----------

